# (SPOILER) Why do I usually confuse Filippo Pozzato with Franco Pellizotti in my head?



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

And why are they never seen together at the same place at the same time? Which one is the wheel sucker?


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

Pellizotti is being really aggressive this tour especially after a good giro. I think he pulled some time today but will need to get away again to get into the top ten. If pozzatto is sucking boonen's wheel during this tour he picked the wrong guy. I dont even think boonen has contested a sprint, after fighting so much, he is doing nothing.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

tron said:


> Pellizotti is being really aggressive this tour especially after a good giro. I think he pulled some time today but will need to get away again to get into the top ten. If pozzatto is sucking boonen's wheel during this tour he picked the wrong guy. I dont even think boonen has contested a sprint, after fighting so much, he is doing nothing.



Kidding aside... I suspect Boonen is still a bit pissed off and or feeling some shame so he's keeping a low profile, using the Tour as a training camp in preparation for some single day race ambition later in the season... Mendriso?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

yeah I get some of the Italians mixed up, but Pellizotti's easy b/c you can see that perm from the helicopter.

it's the also-ran French dudes I never can keep straight.


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

I have the same problem. Pozzatto used to have a flashy perm too, didn't he?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

SRV said:


> I have the same problem. Pozzatto used to have a flashy perm too, didn't he?



1) Both are Italians 

2) Both have last names that start with P and include o, z and t. 

3) Both have longish, curly/permed, blond hair.

4) Pellizotti is on Team Liquigas and Pozzato was until this year.


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

Yep.. they're both gorgeous italian steeds with Jeri Curl.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

WeakMite said:


> Yep.. they're both gorgeous italian steeds with Jeri Curl.



They're sort of the hair rockers of the pro peloton.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

The both of the names have 4 vowels?????


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

rocco said:


> And why are they never seen together at the same place at the same time? Which one is the wheel sucker?


 me too! (you mean these are two different riders?!)


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

rocco said:


> They're sort of the hair rockers of the pro peloton.


A careful shearing of them both and Karpets.. will net you enough to knit yourself a set of knee warmers.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

WeakMite said:


> A careful shearing of them both and Karpets.. will net you enough to knit yourself a set of knee warmers.



Or the sort of long wig I can imagine Mario Cipollini donning for some reason.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

It's easy to distinguish Peli versus Pipo. 

1. Peli is more of a climber/all-arounder while Pipo is more of a rouleur/sprinter.

2. Peli doesn't wheel suck and actually attacks; Pipo was Tom Boonen's shadow in the Cobbled Classics and waits and waits and waits to make a move (kinda like Big George in PR). 

3. Pipo feels it's important to tattoo on his arm -- in Roman numerals -- the date he won MSR.

4. Peli appears to be riding extremely strong. He has no aspirations for the GC; he is clearly gunning for the KOM jersey and at the rate he is going should snatch it soon and hold it as long as he is sharp about getting into breaks especially in the Alps.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

cpark said:


> The both of the names have 4 vowels?????



Actually if you're just looking at last names then Pozzato only has 3 vowels but if we compare both their first and last names then they both have 6 vowels each... and the last time I checked 6 is more than 4 so that's some extra powerful symmetry. :thumbsup:


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

fornaca68 said:


> It's easy to distinguish Peli versus Pipo.
> 
> 1. Peli is more of a climber/all-arounder while Pipo is more of a rouleur/sprinter.
> 
> ...


True... Pipo also has some huge tattoo scrawled over the top his back near his shoulders.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*Furthering your confusion*



rocco said:


> And why are they never seen together at the same place at the same time? Which one is the wheel sucker?


Just combine the two and you get Marco Pinotti.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Jesse D Smith said:


> Just combine the two and you get Marco Pinotti.



I'm more of a visual thinker. Pinotti looks more like Pee-wee Herman... further confusion not likely at all.


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

Pozzato ----------------------------------------- Pellizotti


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

and here's their band


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

They're practically the Hanson Brothers.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

which is the best website to watch movies?


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

alexb618 said:


> which is the best website to watch movies?


The first one.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Don't feel bad. I, myself, am pretty sure that Bill Paxton and Bill Pullman are really just one mediocre (if hard working) actor named Ed Freundlich.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Pellizotti has the more aerodynamic schnoz. 
They both look like they use too much Soul Glo...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktl6L3ZwvL4


----------

